

Opera mini/Mobile - dre_lesa

<p><pre><code>  I do not know how else to contact HN but there seems to be a bug when trying to submit a Post or Question to Hackernews from an Opera Mini or Mobile browser.The page just reloads without posting anything.</code></pre>
======
foolsh
Also Opera mini/Mobile, on my dated Win-CE hand held Pocket PC fails to render
any page from my internal network. This must be from some proxy doing extra
rendering else where. Probably all related and imo not worth fixing. Time for
some upgrades, me and you both.

~~~
dre_lesa
true that....but but am using an android with the latest opera's.o well!

